# Phrag. besseae flavum 'Sonic Boom' 4N



## Drorchid (Mar 10, 2014)

Another one of our tetraploid Phrag. besseae flavum's:









Robert


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 10, 2014)

about as good as they get!!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! :drool:


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2014)

May I have one just like it? This one? I adore the yellow and the shape
is perfect. Oooo lala.


----------



## eteson (Mar 10, 2014)

Veeery nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 10, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 10, 2014)

I will trade you my car for it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! :drool:


----------



## Spetko (Mar 10, 2014)

The shape and color are incredible!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 10, 2014)

That flavum has some serious juice to it!!!!!!!!!!! 
Such vigorous growth and amazing shaped flower!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 10, 2014)

17andgrowing said:


> I will trade you my car for it.


Lol! What car do you have?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 10, 2014)

very nice for sure


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay besseae!


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2014)

A CAR????? Damn, I just wanted to beg, but I do have a BMW that might
like a new home.


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2014)

which size of the flower is it bigger due to 4n then a normal one


----------



## labskaus (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, that's a quantum leap forward from the ordinary yellows. Very impressive.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 12, 2014)

:drool: Om.., what a Beauty :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Mar 12, 2014)

Can you make a flask, and send some to Canada? Please? Seriously, please?!
Such a beautiful plant.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 12, 2014)

I honestly can't say most yellow besseae impress me (hey, I'm a sucker for orange, okay?) but that is pretty fantastic. I'd love to see results from this kind of breeding crossed with good 'peachy' besseae; I wonder if deeper golds, orange flares, etc could be achieved?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2014)

This forum has some nice photos of blooms like you describe. 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2743&highlight=Prissy


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 12, 2014)

NYEric said:


> This forum has some nice photos of blooms like you describe.
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2743&highlight=Prissy



That is some nice color! Do you still have the plant?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 12, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> I honestly can't say most yellow besseae impress me (hey, I'm a sucker for orange, okay?) but that is pretty fantastic. I'd love to see results from this kind of breeding crossed with good 'peachy' besseae; I wonder if deeper golds, orange flares, etc could be achieved?



I did make a cross a few years ago with a 4N besseae flavum and a 2N Hanne Popow flavum that had some interesting results. Here are some seedlings from that cross (and if you do search for Saint Ouen flavum, you will find some other Slippertalk members that posted pictures from this cross):

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=958

btw, Eric, I LOVE the color on that Phrag. Prissy that you posted, I should see if I can make a similar cross! I tried crossing a Peach colored besseae with a 2N besseae flavum, but they all turned out red! Maybe if I use a 4N besseae flavum, they will get similar colors! One cross that I am excited about (as I love Peach colored flowers) is Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Big Peach' x Cathleen O'Rourke 'Peachie'.

These are the parents:
Phrag. Cathleen O'Rourke 'Peachie':




I coldn't find a picture of Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Big Peach', but it is very similar to Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Peach Parfait':




Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2014)

Phrag. Cathleen O'Rourke 'Peachie' is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 12, 2014)

Those are great, thanks Robert. That new cross ought to turn out really fantastic, I really dig the venation/reticulation in Cathleen O'Rourke 'Peachie's petals.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 12, 2014)

I find that yellow entirely acceptable. The peachy tones are interesting too. I get rather weary of red after red after red from besseae and its hybrids. Now, lets see what you can do getting that yellow into kovachii hybrids.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 12, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaannnnnnnd I have a new favourite Phrag! Phrag. Cathleen O'Rourke 'Peachie':


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2014)

very nice, indeed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Phrag. Cathleen O'Rourke 'Peachie' is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Really! And awardable!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> That is some nice color! Do you still have the plant?



No, , and I missed a chance to get another one from OZ on eBay a little while ago. 
Actually I do! Needs some help.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems to have a nicer growth habit than red besseae... Does it?


----------

